# LR Control App for  iPad has landed



## edgley

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/lrpad-an-ipad-multi-touch-controller-for-lightroom/


----------



## RikkFlohr

Hmmm wonder if I should demo this at the LRUG tonight...


----------



## edgley

You are wondering whether to show off your iPad controlling Lightroom in front of loads of people...


----------



## sizzlingbadger

In its current guise it doesn't look that useful to me, however, with some work it could become something like RPG Keys ????


----------



## edgley

I use an app with the same principle for PS (not that great), and Ableton Live (bloody brilliant!)
I love the idea of shortcuts shown on a separate screen; when my pad returns tomorrow I shall grab the app and give it a try.

Must be easier to hit a key on the pad than to remember cmd-alt-shft-s.


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Building a custom keypad for an app certainly sounds like an interesting use for the iPad.


----------



## edgley

It does, and was one of the things that I was really looking forward too.
When used with Ableton, it really is amazing, add a whole new level of "playing" your music.
And there is no lag at all.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZSNlQ-_om0


----------



## TimMc

I had a discussion with various vendors of key mapping products about marketing an Ipad keypad app for Lightroom, PS, and other such applications.  
I thought it sounded promising as well.  I was surprised when two said they had already developed a beta version of such some time back.
They also put the idea on the trash pile. 
Huh?  
Lack of tactile sense of touch was their reason.  
As the Ipad doesn't have real keys every key press requires the user to look away from the screen slowing down the editing process.
After all - isn't the reason for key mapping to speed up work flow they said.
Glad I didn't make the investment.
What is really needed is an OLED keypad.  Each key is a tiny programable screen.
There is one, but it $1600.  Apple has a patent and is working a marketable product. 
We'll see.


----------



## LRAmateur

Under windows, you can also use Paddy (www.paddy-for-lightroom.com), which is a free key mapping and Midi plugin. The midi control is bloody brilliant - real physical sliders. For the Ipad, it's possible to get a Midi controller application and then map the sliders to the LR sliders. Windows only, unfortunately.


----------



## johnbeardy

TimMc said:


> As the Ipad doesn't have real keys every key press requires the user to look away from the screen slowing down the editing process.


 I suspect this is probably a key point. While the idea of dragging sliders on a touch screen or midi controller might seem attractive, Lightroom's targeted adjustment tool is a great feature.

John


----------



## TimMc

LRAmateur said:


> Under windows, you can also use Paddy (www.paddy-for-lightroom.com), which is a free key mapping and Midi plugin. The midi control is bloody brilliant - real physical sliders. For the Ipad, it's possible to get a Midi controller application and then map the sliders to the LR sliders. Windows only, unfortunately.


I've read many raves about Paddy.  But Windows only?  Argh!!!!!  Show stopper for me!  (Please note this is not a Apple vs Microsoft debate.)   
I believe you also have to buy a $100 midi controller and $190 keys, unless you plan to reprogram your regular use keyboard (that would be another show stopper for me).


----------



## Doug B

I'm not sure I understand the point of any such an app. Why would anybody want to do any sort of editing on an iPad in the first place?


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Its not for editing the image on the iPad, its for creating a custom set of buttons / sliders for controlling Lightroom on your PC/Mac.


----------



## edgley

A new feature that adds value to me is showing a whole screen of developer previews all at once.
Still seems to be (just) more cool than useful.


----------



## aaalegre

I like this one anyone try it?
http://www.galeriaandersonmiranda.com.br/2011/08/26/usando-o-ipad-para-controlar-o-lightroom/


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi aaalegre, welcome to the forum!  My Spanish isn't up to much any more, but it looks like there are 3 there - Paddy, Knobroom and LRPad.  Which are you using?


----------



## aaalegre

I am using Paddy. I had to translate the page with google to read it. I download touch OSC from itune and for windows.It works well once you figure it out whice took me a little time.Its really made for lightrrom 3 but will work in verson 4.


----------

